# Beach Cart Sand Tires



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Have 2 Fish-n-Mate Orange sand tires , Never leaked Never punctured , Used very little on family beach vacations , No longer need them .
PM me if interested , I'll text pictures for some reason I've been unsuccessful posting pictures on this site 

100.00 + 17.00 for shipping , PayPal is preferred .


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

No interest , close ,moving it


----------

